# What the heck does "new wool" mean?



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought some gorgeous Ironestone yarn. It's labeled "new wool" and that's all. It is 95% wool and 5% polyester. Its woven with a thin string-like base with fibers twisted around it. The result is a not so straight yarn.

Can you help me to understand, what is "new wool?"

pzoe


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

When i googled, new wool just means wool that has not been used before. Also called 'Virgin wool'.
Funny I was expecting more of an answer, I don't know what, but the answer was so simple I thought their must be more to it !! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

It's the wool from the first shearing of the sheep.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

EileenCasey said:


> It's the wool from the first shearing of the sheep.


Duh! Thank you so much.

pzoe


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

"New wool" means it has not been recycled. It is not lambswool.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A first shearing would be lambswool. New wool is simply wool that has not been "recycled".


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Wool that is being processed or woven for the very first time is called new wool. Another term for new wool in the US is virgin wool. This is according to the stuff I googled on the web.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

New wool is wool that is newly spun, Other wools can be respun from old garments and stuff,


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

This sounds like me, wondered what virgin wool was, then an old sheep herder told me its from a sheep that can out run the sheep herder.lol!!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

A sheep's first shearing is called a "hoggit" fleece around here.They sell well, but you still need to make sure it is a nice one - some sheep have crummy wool all the time!


----------

